# body kit hell



## RacerRonin (Feb 11, 2004)

does anyone know where i can find a body kit other than the wide mouth or drift? I heard theres an r32 for it but cant find it after extensive ( and frustrating ) searching. any help would be much appreciated thanks


----------



## AL_Sentra (Sep 5, 2003)

www.racerwheel.com carries R32 fronts I believe.


----------



## blazin_injun (Mar 14, 2003)

R32?? ..hmm, I've never seen an R32 bumper for the B14's..

..only the R33(omega) & R34(octane) by VIS..

..if there is an R32..I'd like to see it.. :thumbup:


----------



## koshimaro (Jun 28, 2002)

check my sig see if you like that kit
email me if so [email protected]


----------



## RacerRonin (Feb 11, 2004)

I have a 91 sentra se-r and need a front end for it R32,33,34 doesnt matter. Not trying to go "ricer skyline" just want that front end look but to no avail...all suggestions were helpful but i need it for the B13 chasis i believe...any help?


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Now that Street Weapon is out of business, I don't believe anyone is making the R33-style kit for the B13. It was a widebody kit, so you would either have to use some sort of widebody fenders, or massage the kit into working with stock fenders.

You could also get creative and mold a B14 Omega or Sensei kit to fit on the B13. Shouldn't be masses of work, really.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

www.aerotrends.com or www.extremedimensions.com


----------



## RacerRonin (Feb 11, 2004)

No worries I found an R33 kit for my B13 after a VERY EXTENSIVE and EXHAUSTIVE SEARCH. thanks anyway everyone.


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

ummmmm.... You think you can tell us where you found it and what it looks like! a hyperlink would be nice... Man ive been looking for a nice body kit for my ride for a long time now, but i always see the same 2 or 3. its like, if you want to be unique ,dont trick out a b13 because there is only one or two different ways to do it by just using simple bolt ons! in order for you to get some really tight and unique looks with the b13 youd just about have to be a body repair man, or have alot of knowledge about that feild of automotive desigener work!


----------

